# Sticky  usefull links...



## GJ

http://people.timezone.com/pauld/tzpics/captime1_basics.html

http://www.tabletopstudio.com/documents/HowTo_page.htm

If somebody has also a nice link, do not hesitate to post it..;-)


----------



## cappoldt

http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/08...shiny-new.html


----------



## Guest

Hi,

Can i now there is some software through that i can get my own
photos to canvas. I am searching this software from last many times but didn't come up with results.

Thanks in advance.

Addy


----------



## matt487

http://www.gimp.org/

I haven't seen this mentioned anywhere else on the site. GIMP is a great peice of free software that enables you to touch-up and manipulate photos. A good alternative for those who don't want to fork out on something that they won't use more than a couple of times.

Matt


----------



## MikalNY

thanks!


----------



## gshockman

Wrist Watch News showcases reviews of pretty cool watches http://wristwatchnews.com


----------



## dave444

i usually get my photos to canvas using www.photobloc.com, they do excellent work and are a good bargain too!


----------



## AZJack

Comparing cameras, specs, sample photos, and camera forums: www.dpreview.com

A place to store and show photos... for about $25 a year -- lots of templates, and a lot of people posting: www.pbase.com

My photos: www.pbase.com/azsheldon

Best, Jack


----------



## peter-g

Comparing cameras, specs and reviews.

1: Digital Camera Reviews & Info | Digital Camera Resource Page

2: Digital Camera Reviews, Canon Cameras, Nikon Cameras, DSLR and SLR Cameras

3: Digital Camera Reviews - By Manufacturer


----------



## zephyrnoid

I use this technique a lot on my stills. Here's the link to the method and then a link to a heavily composited sample.
Capturing Time: Selective Exposures
Faux Tortoise Shell Revival - Cover


----------



## thekody

Digital Cameras: Digital Photography Review, News, Reviews, Forums, FAQ for side-by-side info for current models and basically info on every camera there ever was.

Photography on the net - Macro Forum - it's mainly insects but a TON of good info on Macro work.
Photography on the net - Still Life, B/W, Experimental Forum - the still life information is good.


----------



## muchacho_

I hope you don't mind, I wanted to share my first article from the series devoted to watch photography. It's merely an introduction to the topic but I hope you will find it interesting. 

How To: Watch Photography - Introduction | Lug2Lug


----------



## muchacho_

The second part of my watch photography tutorial is up on my blog. This time I describe my post-processing workflow in Adobe Lightroom.

 How To: Watch Photography - Post-Processing Workflow | Lug2Lug


----------



## Rigger73

For UK buyers;

Wex Photographic - Digital Camera, Digital SLR Cameras, Lens, Canon, Nikon

This lot can be pricey sometimes, and it's worth a bit of browsing to find the bargains. When the have sales on, you can sometimes get cameras, lenses equipment half price - then wex really comes into its own.

Ffordes Photographic

Way up in Scotland, literally in the middle of nowhere (between Beauly and Glen Affric), but I'd rather travel 20 more miles from Inverness to speak to these guys, rather than some spotty teenage pleb trying to sell you what you don't want at the local UK Camera chain store.

These guys do good deals on used camera equipment, and their prices for new aren't too bad either. More than happy to recommend them - also where I got my Sigma 150-500 stabilised at a very reasonable price.


----------



## spencer17

If anyone is looking for some ideas of how to shoot their watches.


----------



## Immortus

https://www.watchuseek.com/f109/amazing-piece-free-photo-software-4265970.html​


----------

